# Warnings about deprecated modprobe.conf

## billydv

I just updated my box and wanted to mention what I needed to do to get the warnings to go away during boot. I opened my /etc/modprobe.conf and checked to be sure that all entries had a separate entry in /etc/modprobe.d, then any entries in modprobe.d that were not yet modified to .conf I changed, in ex-

nvidia becomes nvidia.conf, and finally delete /etc/modprobe.conf .

----------

## Earthwings

Moved from Kernel & Hardware to Documentation, Tips & Tricks.

----------

## Non_E

I used something like this:

```
# find /etc/modprobe.d/ -type f ! -name "*.conf" -exec mv "{}" "{}.conf" \;
```

----------

## billydv

That's only if you parlez vous command line. BTW, I had 2 entries for alsa that I needed to straighten out. Care to give us a command line to figure that out?

----------

## wrc1944

This is still unclear to me.  I have the same warnings as of yesterday's world update. My /etc/modprobe.conf file, which is apparently is now "deprecated" has a large number of entries:

```
# anything please take a look at the files in /etc/modprobe.d and read

# the manpage for modules-update(8).

#

alias binfmt-204 binfmt_aout

alias binfmt-263 binfmt_aout

alias binfmt-264 binfmt_aout

alias binfmt-267 binfmt_aout

alias binfmt-387 binfmt_aout

alias binfmt-332 iBCS

alias binfmt--310 binfmt_java

alias block-major-1-* rd

alias block-major-2-* floppy

alias block-major-3-* ide-probe-mod

alias block-major-7-* loop

alias block-major-8-* sd_mod

alias block-major-9-* md

alias block-major-11-* sr_mod

alias block-major-13-* xd

alias block-major-15-* cdu31a

alias block-major-16-* gscd

alias block-major-17-* optcd

alias block-major-18-* sjcd

alias block-major-20-* mcdx

alias block-major-22-* ide-probe-mod

alias block-major-23-* mcd

alias block-major-24-* sonycd535

alias block-major-25-* sbpcd

alias block-major-26-* sbpcd

alias block-major-27-* sbpcd

alias block-major-29-* aztcd

alias block-major-32-* cm206

alias block-major-33-* ide-probe-mod

alias block-major-34-* ide-probe-mod

alias block-major-37-* ide-tape

alias block-major-44-* ftl

alias block-major-46-* pcd

alias block-major-47-* pf

alias block-major-56-* ide-probe-mod

alias block-major-57-* ide-probe-mod

alias block-major-58-* lvm-mod

alias block-major-88-* ide-probe-mod

alias block-major-89-* ide-probe-mod

alias block-major-90-* ide-probe-mod

alias block-major-91-* ide-probe-mod

alias block-major-93-* nftl

alias block-major-113-* viocd

alias char-major-4-* serial

alias char-major-5-* serial

alias char-major-6-* lp

alias char-major-9-* st

alias char-major-10-0 busmouse

alias char-major-10-2 msbusmouse

alias char-major-10-3 atixlmouse

alias char-major-10-116 snd

alias char-major-10-130 wdt

alias char-major-10-131 wdt

alias char-major-10-135 rtc

alias char-major-10-139 openprom

alias char-major-10-144 nvram

alias char-major-10-157 applicom

alias char-major-10-175 agpgart

alias char-major-10-181 toshiba

alias char-major-10-183 hw_random

alias char-major-10-184 microcode

alias char-major-10-187 irnet

alias char-major-10-189 ussp

alias char-major-10-200 tun

alias char-major-10-250 hci_vhci

alias char-major-13-* input

alias char-major-13-0 joydev

alias char-major-13-32 mousedev

alias char-major-14-* soundcore

alias char-major-19-* cyclades

alias char-major-20-* cyclades

alias char-major-21-* sg

alias char-major-22-* pcxx

alias char-major-23-* pcxx

alias char-major-27-* zftape

alias char-major-34-* scc

alias char-major-35-* tclmidi

alias char-major-36-* netlink

alias char-major-37-* ide-tape

alias char-major-48-* riscom8

alias char-major-49-* riscom8

alias char-major-57-* esp

alias char-major-58-* esp

alias char-major-63-* kdebug

alias char-major-90-* mtdchar

alias char-major-96-* pt

alias char-major-97-* pg

alias char-major-99-* ppdev

alias char-major-107-* 3dfx

alias char-major-108-* ppp_generic

alias char-major-109-* lvm-mod

alias char-major-161-* ircomm-tty

alias char-major-171-* raw1394

alias char-major-195-* NVdriver

alias char-major-200-* vxspec

alias char-major-206-* osst

alias char-major-216-* rfcomm

alias dos msdos

alias dummy0 dummy

alias dummy1 dummy

alias iso9660 isofs

alias md-personality-1 linear

alias md-personality-2 raid0

alias md-personality-3 raid1

alias md-personality-4 raid5

alias md-personality-7 multipath

alias net-pf-1 unix

alias net-pf-2 ipv4

alias net-pf-4 ipx

alias net-pf-5 appletalk

alias net-pf-15 af_key

alias net-pf-17 af_packet

alias net-pf-20 atm

alias net-pf-23 irda

alias net-pf-24 pppoe

alias net-pf-25 wanrouter

alias net-pf-26 llc

alias net-pf-31 bluez

alias netalias-2 ip_alias

alias irlan0 irlan

alias irda-dongle-0 tekram

alias irda-dongle-1 esi

alias irda-dongle-2 actisys

alias irda-dongle-3 actisys

alias irda-dongle-4 girbil

alias irda-dongle-5 litelink

alias irda-dongle-6 airport

alias irda-dongle-7 old_belkin

alias bt-proto-0 l2cap

alias bt-proto-2 sco

alias bt-proto-3 rfcomm

alias bt-proto-4 bnep

alias bt-proto-5 cmtp

alias bt-proto-6 hidp

alias bt-proto-7 avdtp

alias plip0 plip

alias plip1 plip

alias tunl0 ipip

alias cipcb0 cipcb

alias cipcb1 cipcb

alias cipcb2 cipcb

alias cipcb3 cipcb

alias ppp0 ppp_async

alias ppp1 ppp_async

alias slip0 slip

alias slip1 slip

alias tty-ldisc-1 slip

alias tty-ldisc-3 ppp_async

alias tty-ldisc-11 irtty

alias tty-ldisc-14 ppp_synctty

alias tty-ldisc-15 hci_uart

alias ppp-compress-18 ppp_mppe

alias ppp-compress-21 bsd_comp

alias ppp-compress-24 ppp_deflate

alias ppp-compress-26 ppp_deflate

alias ppp ppp_async

alias parport_lowlevel parport_pc

alias usbdevfs usbcore

alias xfrm-type-2-50 esp4

alias xfrm-type-2-51 ah4

alias xfrm-type-2-108 ipcomp

alias xfrm-type-10-50 esp6

alias xfrm-type-10-51 ah6

alias xfrm-type-10-108 ipcomp6

alias cipher_null crypto_null

alias digest_null crypto_null

alias compress_null crypto_null

alias sha384 sha512

alias char-major-81-* bttv

alias /dev/ppp ppp_generic

alias loop-xfer-gen-0 loop_gen

alias loop-xfer-3 loop_fish2

alias loop-xfer-gen-10 loop_gen

alias cipher-2 des

alias cipher-3 fish2

alias cipher-4 blowfish

alias cipher-6 idea

alias cipher-7 serp6f

alias cipher-8 mars6

alias cipher-11 rc62

alias cipher-15 dfc2

alias cipher-16 rijndael

alias cipher-17 rc5

alias char-major-89-* i2c-dev

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# alias snd-card-0 snd-via82xx

alias snd-card-0 snd-ice1712

# alias sound-slot-0 snd-via82xx

alias sound-slot-0 snd-ice1712

alias binfmt-0064 binfmt_aout

alias tty-ldisc-13 n_hdlc

options sb io=0x220 irq=7 dma=1 dma16=5 mpu_io=0x330

install binfmt-0000 /bin/true

install char-major-10 /bin/true

install char-major-10-1 /bin/true

install dummy0 /sbin/modprobe -o dummy0 --ignore-install dummy

install dummy1 /sbin/modprobe -o dummy1 --ignore-install dummy

install eth0 /bin/true

install net-pf-10 /bin/true

install net-pf-19 /bin/true

install net-pf-3 /bin/true

install net-pf-6 /bin/true

install scsi_hostadapter /bin/true

### modules-update: start processing /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist

# This file lists modules which will not be loaded by udev,

# not at coldplugging and not on hotplug events.

# Add your own entries to this file

# in the format "blacklist <name of module>"

# Some examples:

# evbug is a debug tool and should be loaded explicitly

blacklist evbug

# You probably want this to not get the console beep loud on every tab :)

#blacklist pcspkr

# these drivers are very simple, the HID drivers are usually preferred

#blacklist usbmouse

#blacklist usbkbd

# Sometimes loading a framebuffer driver at boot gets the console black

#install pci:v*d*sv*sd*bc03sc*i* /bin/true

### modules-update: end processing /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist

### modules-update: start processing /etc/modprobe.d/pnp-aliases

# /etc/modprobe.d/pnp-aliases

#

# These aliases are used by this udev-rule:

# SUBSYSTEM=="pnp", ENV{MODALIAS}!="?*", RUN+="/bin/sh -c 'while read id; do /lib/udev/modprobe.sh pnp:d$$id; done < /sys$devpath/id'"

#

# They should help to autoload drivers used by various pnp-devices

# (if not blacklisted somewhere else)

#

alias pnp:dPNP0510 irtty-sir

alias pnp:dPNP0511 irtty-sir

alias pnp:dPNP0700 floppy

alias pnp:dPNP0800 pcspkr

alias pnp:dPNP0b00 rtc

alias pnp:dPNP0303 atkbd

alias pnp:dPNP0f13 psmouse

alias pnp:dPNPb02f analog

### modules-update: end processing /etc/modprobe.d/pnp-aliases
```

Am I supposed to copy and rename ALL these items over to /etc/modprobe.d?

This seems highly unlikely, because my current /etc/modprobe.d directory only has these 5 files in it:

 *Quote:*   

> aliases.conf
> 
> alsa.conf
> 
> blacklist
> ...

 

Furthermore, these 5 items are actual files, whereas all the items in /etc/modprobe.conf are only entries in a file.

Maybe I just missed it, but some clarification and documentation from the devs who decided to implement this change would be helpful.  As it stands, it's pretty confusing, and the warning messages that flash by during boot make you wonder if disaster lies ahead.

----------

## rjw8703

Bump

----------

## talineo

I have done something like this (in /etc) :

```
vimdiff <(sort -u modprobe.conf) <(sort -u modprobe.d/*.conf)
```

to see that there was no huge modifications and that nothing was missing.

In /usr/share/doc/module-init-tools-3.9/ChangeLog.bz2 (found via equery f module-init-tools) :

 *Quote:*   

> o modprobe: fall back to /etc/modprobe.d if fail on /etc/modprobe.conf.

 

so I guess modprobe.conf can be safely removed as long as all its entries are

in modprobe.d/*.conf file as stated by the previous command.

So :

```
mv modprobe.conf{,.toRemove}

updates-modules -f -v

reboot ?
```

----------

## MrFenix

@talineo: Thanks.

Your solution worked fine. 

I also had to 

```

# mv /etc/modprobe.d/lirc.conf /etc/modprobe.d/lirc

```

Now everything is ok and warnings are gone.

----------

